# Exhaust for 98 Maxima



## bdubb98 (May 21, 2006)

Hey Everyone,
I'm looking around for advice as to what to do for an exhaust for my maxima. My exhaust is shot and needs to be replaced (the sooner the better). I'm not looking for anything crazy, can you give me some advice? I'm considering putting something in other than stock.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Check around various shops for one, and see what you like. IIRC Cattman, Warpspeed Performance, Frankencar, Custom Enterprise, GReddy, and others all have exhausts...


----------



## bdubb98 (May 21, 2006)

I guess the real question is..... are some better than others?


----------

